# Dried Treats?



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm in the process of setting up a home made dog treat company but when playing with my dehydrator I did some fruit for the hamster and rabbits. 

If I was to add these to my list of treats how much would you pay and for what weight?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

I used to run one and am starting out again. Seems very popular now!
I normally give Mr Roger fresh fruit but would rather like to try this; and Bailey loves fruit weird dog 
It depends on postage as well tbh. So I`m not really sure.


----------

